# Ackie Monitor Enclosure Size?



## DannyRey96 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi there! If someone could let me know. I will be purchasing 3 or 4 Ackie Monitors soon. I am getting a custom vivarium made for me. 6x2x4. Would this be a good enough enclosure for them when adult?. Would I also need 3 or 4 basking spots. So a basking spot for each ackie? One last thing. What ambient temperature should I try and maintain all round the viv? 

Thanks for your time! 

Danny!


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

that would be a reasonable size for a trio - if you can go bigger though - they will used it allow for a deep substrate - a foot is a good idea. I would. have 3 basking spots - probably 3 40 or 50 watt halogen bulbs each focussed at a different place - retes stacks are excellent - and provide a wide range of temps for the monitors


----------



## DannyRey96 (Jun 26, 2015)

Cheers mate! This might sound a silly question but. What would I say to my vivarium builder in the sense of depth. Don't know how to explain it. Just say to him 6x2x4ft with 1ft depth for substrate?


----------



## Creed (Apr 2, 2014)

You've chosen a truly wonderful species to keep. 

Is there a specific reason why you chose for a group? Despite a lot of information on the net, this not a social species and I highly suggest keeping either breeding pairs or solitary animals. It’s absolute true that there are several keepers who have kept groups without issue, but I don't see the merit of forcing a solitary animal into a group structure in an enclosed space. 

The length (6 feet) and height (4 feet) you mention are great, but you need more depth. Ackies can outgrow the 2 feet of depth. I think it's important that an animal is at the very least able to completely stretch in every direction. They won't be able to with only 2 feet of ground surface. I'd go for at least for 2.5 feet, but 3 feet would be far more suitable. You could keep a pair in a 6x3x4 (LxDxH), and minimal increase of the ground area by about 10% for every other animal you add.

It's recommended to provide a basking spot for each individual in the terrarium. This will allow every animal to bask properly. The ambient temperatures in my dwarf monitor viv range between 26-33 Celsius degrees depending on the spot in the viv. Sometimes a bit hotter, sometimes a bit cooler depending on the seasons/time of day. Keep in mind to provide a thick layer of substrate with plenty of hiding places. Burrows and hiding spots will have their own gradient so the animal always has way to regulate it's temperature.

Good luck


----------



## DannyRey96 (Jun 26, 2015)

I see a lot of people house them in groups. 1 male two females. Supposedly if they have been hatched together there shouldn't be any problems. That's the main reason. Kinda looks cool too if I'm honest. Three wee "raptors" hunting together lol. But yeah. I think I could probably stretch 3 foot in there. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

yes just tell him that you want to have a deep substrate and how deep and he should be able to sort it. bear in mind just how heavy it is going to be with that depth of substrate


----------



## Creed (Apr 2, 2014)

DannyRey96 said:


> I see a lot of people house them in groups. 1 male two females. Supposedly if they have been hatched together there shouldn't be any problems. That's the main reason. Kinda looks cool too if I'm honest. Three wee "raptors" hunting together lol. But yeah. I think I could probably stretch 3 foot in there. Thanks for the tips!


Well keeping full brothers and sisters together as a breeding pair creates and entire other range of problems. Especially in a captive population that is unable to obtain fresh bloodlines (well, legally anyway) since WC animals aren't available. 

I've seen more than a few keepers keeping trios for exactly that reason too. Personally I don't find three solitary animals in a (often) to small tank 'cool', but opinions differ I suppose. To be clear, they will not hunt together. They will compete for food and do not always play nice when they steal food from each other. 

Hatchlings do have a higher change of living together peacefully, but this is no guarantee. Groups have a far higher chance of failing (sometimes without a clear reason) and there isn't a method that's fool proof. If you've no intention of breeding, go for single animal, the space will not go to waste. If do want to breed, get a pair.


----------



## DannyRey96 (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm not one of those people getting them because they look cool and will hunt together. I was being sarcastic lol. But I might think about just keeping one then as you make a fair good few points. I'm wondering if you could help me out with one last thing. 

If I had a glass aquarium fitted underneath my vivarium. Would it use it much? Are they good swimmers?


----------



## Satch (Sep 25, 2009)

I can't comment as I don't keep them, but I doubt an arid dwelling animal will be that excited by the chance to swim not to mention the humidity issues.

I have no idea how you planned to incorporate this aquarium underneath but I think you are misjudging quite how much 18 cubic feat of dense substrate is going to weigh.

Listen to what Creed has to say and take it slow. It wasn't that long ago you were desperate to get a boa and you needed a lot of help. Which is fine and you shouldnt be afraid to ask, that's what people are here for. But there is no need to rush and its good to really build your knowledge independently in conjunction with the great suport people on here can provide.


----------



## Creed (Apr 2, 2014)

I haven't heard of a keeper who offered them space to swim, so can't say for sure what they'll do. I doubt they are excellent swimmers, since most water based monitors have flattened tails to make swimming more effective. Ackies however have spiny tails to fend of predators. This makes them incredible difficult to remove them between ledges.

So I doubt they'll use the water area much and it'll probably cool the animals down a lot if they fall in the water. I'd skip the large water part and rather add a lot of ledges and crevices. I'd suggest looking at this facebookpage to give some inspiration how to structure a terrarium: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Vara...1327888791?sk=photos_stream&tab=photos_albums


----------



## Jamie XVX (Nov 24, 2014)

Ackies are terrible swimmers and really, really dislike water. Fitting a water area would be a waste of time and money, sadly.

There are some lovely monitor species who like to swim, but most get pretty large! I can't think of any dwarf monitors that enjoy swimming.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

agreed Ackies dislike, large pools avoid them at all costs normally a small shallow dish is all that is needed for drinking. personally I feel at least 5 by 2 by 3H is minimum size for a single adult.

Gilleni actively swim and enjoy water but not like a medium/large sp like melinus, mangrove, water or nile monitor would for example.


----------



## Jamie XVX (Nov 24, 2014)

Watching Melinus swim and Niles just hang out the bottom of the water are two of my favourite monitor moments. Sadly I've only ever seen either of them in video format, but I'd love to see one of those things in real life. Diving in the nile and observing a wild nile monitor hunting would be amazing. Probably stupid what with the crocs and whatnot though!


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Jamie XVX said:


> Watching Melinus swim and Niles just hang out the bottom of the water are two of my favourite monitor moments. Sadly I've only ever seen either of them in video format, but I'd love to see one of those things in real life. Diving in the nile and observing a wild nile monitor hunting would be amazing. Probably stupid what with the crocs and whatnot though!


I have seen both in person and there great but I guess it's nothing like seeing them in the wild, which sadly other than seeing clips and photos I have never had that experience to see them wild :flrt:


----------



## Jamie XVX (Nov 24, 2014)

My girlfriend's sister is doing her master's in zoology, and has a trip to Africa fairly recently. She like reptiles but doesn't really know her herps that well so we spent a few hours going through all her photos identifying what everything was.

I was secretly really glad she hadn't seen any monitors. I think the jealousy would have killed me!

(Sorry for derailing the thread a bit!)


----------



## DannyRey96 (Jun 26, 2015)

I looked it up more and found that they don't like water. The reason I asked was because I have the space and money to do so. Also satch. That was a good while ago I was asking for info on boas. I have a boa now and it's doing great. This is a reptile completely different. I'm not rushing. I have loads of time in the world. Hence why I'm trying to get as much info as I can. I'm not getting it next week. The enclosure won't be finished till end of this month. Then I will need to fill it and accurately record temperatures for a good 2 weeks. Then I will find a breeder. Not any rushing going on here  

All the best! 

Danny!


----------

